# The 6 exercise machines you must avoid



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2011)

The 6 exercise machines you must avoid

For the first time I am glad I never bought a Smith Machine


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 11, 2011)

I must confess I always thought those things were just stupid dust collectors people bought late at night. LOL The worst thing ever, in my opinion, is the BOW FLEX.
Sean


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 11, 2011)

Most of those are more common in gyms.  I agree with a lot of the comments; the motions are far removed from most functional movements, and free weights are generally better than machines, in my opinion.  A Smith Machine has a place, though  -- especially in a home gym or if you don't have a reliable spotter.  It's not great for squats, and anything you do is forced onto a linear pattern -- but you don't get squashed, either!  And leg extensions do have a role for a martial artist...


----------



## Rayban (Apr 11, 2011)

Most of those gym machines are designed for body builders.  I have a  lat pull down machine and I do use it occasionally just to change around my routine.  This machine in particular is for the double bicep pose.  When you drag the bar behind your neck you are in a competition pose for body building.

The arguments in the link though you can apply to any piece of equipment (an simple things like situps and pushups).  If you do it wrong you will hurt yourself.

I wouldn't say avoid them because they will hurt you; IMHO I'd say avoid them if you don't know how to use them, or get trained in how to use them.

That being said, I really hate the leg machines and squatting with the bar.  Walking/jogging and lunges will do a far better job and work more muscles.


----------



## Carol (Apr 11, 2011)

My trainer drilled in to me that the Smith should only be used for partial squats -- never let your knees eclipse your toes when you are looking down.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 11, 2011)

There are exercises that can be done on a Smith machine like squats, partial pull-ups and bench press.  It may feel awkward at first but you can experiment also with other exercises like lunges etc. I mean if you already have a Smith machine might as well use it and bring new life to your exercise routine.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> LOL The worst thing ever, in my opinion, is the BOW FLEX.
> Sean


 
Agreed...and I own one 

Actually it is good for rehab... but beyond that....

What you really need....Is one of these







:lfao:

And as I was searching for this I found the following picture.... and to be honest I'd rather have this than the ROM for $14.615


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 12, 2011)

I utilize a couple of machines on the list, but for a specific reason

1) Leg Extension:  Using a controlled weight and movement, it works the same motion as a front snap kick, same reason I use a machine where you are standing and push the footrest back to work the hamstrings/glutes.  It mimics the same motion as a rear thrust kick.

2) Leg Press:  I have VERY strong calf muscles ( I used to have the nickname popeye because my calves were like popeyes forearms).  So, I can literally fill the machine with 45 pound weights (810 lbs.) and do my sets of 8-10 with full range using that.  I can leave the pins in place and push it up and then do my reps.  I CAN'T do that kind of weight on the calf machines or a squat rack because the load is too heavy for the rest of my body to support.

All the rest of my exercises rely on freeweights or bodyweight exercises. 

 A quick story on the Smith Machine, a friend of mine's husband completly tore out his shoulder on the Smith machine doing squats because it didn't lock in place properly and the weight fell behind him and his arm/hand were caught on the bar.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 12, 2011)

You're using the leg press machine as a calf machine; you're not really putting the bulk of the pressure on your back in the same way as if you were lowering the weights in a leg press.

And, as your friend's case proves, a Smith machine isn't a guarantee against injury.  You still have to use good technique, and know how to use the machine.  And -- like any machine -- it can fail to work properly!


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 12, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> You're using the leg press machine as a calf machine; you're not really putting the bulk of the pressure on your back in the same way as if you were lowering the weights in a leg press.
> 
> And, as your friend's case proves, a Smith machine isn't a guarantee against injury. You still have to use good technique, and know how to use the machine. And -- like any machine -- it can fail to work properly!


 
Correct, I don't use the leg press as most people use it.  It has never felt comfortable to me.

Most machines feel awkward to me.  Although, I will use the chin assist because it still allows a natural arc with my body.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 12, 2011)

I just use the elliptical machine and the machines that do curls, triceps extensions, and the fly machine when I am in the gym.

In the dojo, we do situps, pushups, side-straddle hops, and various sorts of stretches for about 30 to 40 minutes before we begin our MA stuff.

That's pretty much it.

I need to work on the one-leg squats; my knees are weak and I have lots of trouble doing any kata that requires me to drop to one knee and get back up again.

I never liked the ones listed - must be my innate common sense that told me those weren't good for me.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't do curls.  I'm a fan of functional exercises, so my weight routines are heavy on free weights, light on machines, and built around 6 basic exercises:
Squats (whole body, major concentration on big pushing up stuff... fantastic exercise!)
Deadlifts (Also whole body, with a concentration from the legs into the back -- lifting stuff off the ground)
Lunges (I HATE 'em... but gotta work that hip flexion; it's used in so much & key to strong stances)
Pushing - (chest & shoulders, whether "out" like bench, or up, like military -- really, lots of the same muscles, and tied to each other.)
Pulling - (back, lat pulls, rows, and the like)
Curl/Twist/Bend (abs & core)

You work your biceps and triceps pretty good along the way, if you're working the others right.  Same thing with the calves and other "minor" muscles.

And -- honestly, most of the more specific exercises aren't of much use, except for body builders who are more concerned about tweaking each muscles appearance and proportion than useful strength.

I'm a fan of The New Rules of Lifting by Lou Shuler & Alwyn Cosgrove; it's got solid programs and great explanations.  (And has issues with some of the same machines listed in the OP)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 12, 2011)

I lift things up and put them down.







[yt]40_1805SgHs[/yt]







[yt]qBRG4RkE51Q[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Apr 12, 2011)

I hike things up and ski them down


----------

